# زبان های اسکریپتی > PHP > CodeIgniter >  مشکل در ریدایرکت صفحه

## webdesigan

با سلام

دوستان سرور جدید نصب کردیم اطلاعات رو منتقل کردیم در زمان عضویت با لینک زیر مواجه میشیم 

The page isn’t redirecting properly

Firefox has detected that the server is redirecting the request for this address in a way that will never complete.

This problem can sometimes be caused by disabling or refusing to accept cookies.

.htaccess هم بررسی شد موردی نداره

اسکریپت با کدایگنایتر نوشته شده

----------


## artablog

https://stackoverflow.com/questions/...cting-properly

----------

